

Lessons Learned Launching A Minimum Viable Product - stuart_k_hall
http://appbot.co/blog/lessons-learned-launching-a-minimum-viable-product

======
co_pl_te
"I believe web is the ideal platform for MVP, it's open to everyone, you can
release at will and you can measure analytics easily."

Really heartening to hear someone who has taken an idea and made it a reality
say this. As someone who is just embarking on attempting to convert an idea
that moves me into a real, usable thing, this is invaluable advice.

Initially I was hell-bent on trying to make a mobile-first — perhaps mobile-
only — version, but in researching lean startup methodologies with my
teammates (as well as noting our own inexperience in what we were doing), we
came to the conclusion that it might be easier to test our idea and iterate it
more rapidly on the web. This was initially a somewhat unsettling conclusion
for me, but your experiences are reassuring.

Thanks again for sharing. Really great advice.

~~~
stuart_k_hall
Thanks, really great to know others find it useful.

------
kevinconroy
Perhaps the best part of this post is the "Send me a free t-shirt" button at
the bottom. Way to engage your readers beyond the usual "sign up to convert".

Unmarketing FTW!

~~~
stuart_k_hall
That was a joke I was having with a work colleague that was there for about 2
minutes. I think it's good to have a laugh, I'm sure most people would realise
that's a joke.

------
mirsadm
Really good read. I'm thinking of moving away from the Apple app store/Google
Play since it is a pretty brutal/compettive market. I'm taking a similar
approach to you before I dig in. Even reading the same books. Thanks for
posting this since I aim in taking a similar approach.

~~~
stuart_k_hall
Thanks, appreciate the comment. You really should do it, it's a lot of fun.

------
eliajf
Congratulations on shipping but I don't understand something. What exactly are
you testing with your MVP? Yes, people will sign up for a free service but
shouldn't your goal be making money? Don't you need to test that?

~~~
stuart_k_hall
Thanks for the comment. Yep for sure, if you read the end it talks about this.
So far I have validated people are interested in the idea, got feedback from
many users they'd be happy to pay. Next step is to find a financial model,
paid or otherwise.

------
noirman
Congrates on launching and thank you for posting this.

How do you overcome the obstacle to finally ship?

~~~
stuart_k_hall
Thanks!

I think getting that initial test group is a great way to build confidence to
ship, if they are finding it useful and stable then it's good to go!

------
finkin1
Inspirational. Just read The Lean Startup.

